# Building a GEVCU



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Ahh... Did you happen to check my github repos? Because both the GEVCU and GEVCU6 repos have a shield folder where you just might find GEVCU 6.2C board files. Those should be the most recent version that even exists. It's true that development of GEVCU has kind of tapered way off. But, the files are all open source.

https://github.com/collin80/GEVCU6/tree/master/Shield


----------



## dijit (Mar 6, 2018)

Sure did! Even linked to it above. Unfortunately that is to the "GEVCU" repo and not the "GEVCU6" repo. Is there a separate repo with the GEVCU5 files? If so, I could not find that.

Sorry, I wasn't trying to call you out (although I guess I did....by name....lol). Thanks for this, and thanks for all the hard work paving the way. I hope to be able to contribute back to your project and design in some meaningful way.

The GEVCU6 added BLE (and optional GSM?) and removed WiFi. I found your posts regarding issues with the original adafruit BLE module. Were you able to resolve the bluetooth issues with the 6.22 revision?

I'm not sure that my specific application would benefit from the BLE option, which is why I chose to go the WiFi route.

Thanks again


----------



## kevinjclancy (Sep 25, 2017)

I am seriously looking at buying the GEVCU from EVTV - It looks like your having not to much fun sorting out your custom made set up - If you are able to sort something out how much money can you save? - anyway my fear is that I will struggle working out the software to get my low cost chinese controller to work properly - as I am saving a bundle of money on the motor and the controller I see the cost of the VCU as bearable. I think it should be nice to log on to it with a tablet and mount the tablet on my dashboard.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Isn't one of the conditions of the Arduino license that ANY code written on it, and ANY hardware running on it, need to be open source?


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

remy_martian said:


> Isn't one of the conditions of the Arduino license that ANY code written on it, and ANY hardware running on it, need to be open source?


Well, it seems like a bit of a gray area in this case. The GEVCU software itself is fully open source. Everyone can go download the code and all the libraries it uses. The hardware isn't but technically it's not really an Arduino anything nor does anyone claim it to be. You happen to be able to compile for the Arduino Due and have it work but only because it does use a SAM3X processor. Basically everything else about it bears no resemblance to an Arduino Due or any other Arduino. The hardware need only be under the same license as Arduino hardware if one creates a derivative product. But, GEVCU is so far away from even an Arduino Due that I don't think you could really call it a derivative of the Due.


----------



## Jeep Dan Jeep Dan (Sep 11, 2021)

dijit said:


> I am about to jump head-first into an EV conversion on my trusty Honda Civic. It was a great daily driver for years, but now sits unused and ignored. In my research of components I came across the GEVCU and it is right up my alley, as I am a big arduino/MCU fan.
> 
> Unfortunately the price of a brand new GEVCU6 from EVTV is beyond what I can justify for my project, especially considering it is based on an open source project and I have many rapid prototyping tools at my disposal. So, I have recently set out to build a GEVCU for my EV conversion.
> 
> ...





dijit said:


> I am about to jump head-first into an EV conversion on my trusty Honda Civic. It was a great daily driver for years, but now sits unused and ignored. In my research of components I came across the GEVCU and it is right up my alley, as I am a big arduino/MCU fan.
> 
> Unfortunately the price of a brand new GEVCU6 from EVTV is beyond what I can justify for my project, especially considering it is based on an open source project and I have many rapid prototyping tools at my disposal. So, I have recently set out to build a GEVCU for my EV conversion.
> 
> ...



Any chance you might be interested in making a GEVCU . EVTV does not have stock and mine has failed. Need for the DMOC645 and Siemens I have it in my converted 95JeepYJ, I have been driving this summer. I have little experience building boards.


----------

